# Muzzleloader Recommendations



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Drew a dedicated deer tag again this year and would like to take full advantage of it this time. I'm looking to buy a muzzleloader. 

I'm looking at $500 or under for gun price. What would you recommend? I've shot a few before but it's been years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I shoot and love my CVA Accura V2. I think I paid $375-$400 ish.
I shoot 110gr of black horn 209 powder out of it with a 290 Barnes TMZ.. I havent run it through my chrony yet but, it is fast!

The last time I shot it, I put 2 bullets side by side at 150 yards.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Cva accura is a great rifle


----------



## Tall Tines (Apr 16, 2017)

I have a CVA accura v2 as well. If I clean my rifle extremely well between shots it will literally shoot the same hole every shot at 100 yards off a bench and sand bags, using 100 gr 777 pellets and hornady sst 250 gr sabots


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Sounds like the Accura V2 is a shooter. Anyone know anything about the Accura MR? I like the stock design/fit a little better than the V2. I guess I'll have to go hold them both sometime 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

The MR is lighter and handier, and I believe has the option for the Nitride coating on it to help protect against corrosion and the elements. 

I love my Accura, but there are plenty of good options in the price range you are looking at. It sounds like you've answered the first question of what muzzleloader to buy which is how much to spend. But here are some others to consider
Are you planning on shooting conicals or sabots? Are you looking for lightweight, ultra-light etc? How much do you want to invest into muzzleloading (time and money)? Is used an option?


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

justismi28 said:


> The MR is lighter and handier, and I believe has the option for the Nitride coating on it to help protect against corrosion and the elements.
> 
> I love my Accura, but there are plenty of good options in the price range you are looking at. It sounds like you've answered the first question of what muzzleloader to buy which is how much to spend. But here are some others to consider
> 
> Are you planning on shooting conicals or sabots? Are you looking for lightweight, ultra-light etc? How much do you want to invest into muzzleloading (time and money)? Is used an option?


I honestly don't know what I want to shoot haven't really thought that out yet.

Really liking the Accura MR features other than no iron sights from factory. I need to go down and hold a few. Thanks for all the input

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

goosefreak said:


> I shoot and love my CVA Accura V2. I think I paid $375-$400 ish.
> I shoot 110gr of black horn 209 powder out of it with a 290 Barnes TMZ.. I havent run it through my chrony yet but, it is fast!
> 
> The last time I shot it, I put 2 bullets side by side at 150 yards.


Love my Accura V2 as well. That's almost the same load I shoot, except I use 90gr of Blackhorn 209, as it groups better for me than the 100gr and 110gr.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

I shoot an Accura MR with Hornady XTP's with black horn powder. It is light, easy to point, and super accurate. 
I would buy another one in a second.


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

I shoot an older T/C Omega, with eyes on the new T/C Triumph Bone Collector. However, my father shoots the CVA Accura MR and loves it to death. With most muzzy's these days you can't go wrong.

I am with everyone else, the Blackhorn powder can't be beat. Shoots clean, little residue. I push 120 grains of powder, and 250 grain Hornady SST's out of my Omega. Most accurate load out of my gun, but it is completely different for my father.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

silentstalker said:


> I shoot an Accura MR with Hornady XTP's with black horn powder. It is light, easy to point, and super accurate.
> I would buy another one in a second.


Why scope do you have on it?

I really wish they had iron sites for it. Either way i think that's where I'm headed....but...

I came across the Traditions Hawken rifle and for some reason I can't get it out of my head! They are neat guns! I'd lose the option of using pellets and hear conicals don't shoot well, but how cool would it be to shoot a deer with a round ball out of one of those!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

nickpan said:


> I came across the Traditions Hawken rifle and for some reason I can't get it out of my head! They are neat guns! I'd lose the option of using pellets and hear conicals don't shoot well, but how cool would it be to shoot a deer with a round ball out of one of those!


Hawkins are neat, couple points to make though.

It all comes down to barrel twist as far as what type of projectile will shoot well. A slow 1/66 or even 1/72" twist barrel is suited for roundballs, but terrible for conicals.

Faster twist barrels, 1/32, 1/28 is what is needed to get the most accuracy out of conical slugs.

Alot of hawkins come with a 1/48" twist "compromise" barrel that is good at neither. Do not get a 1/48" twist barreled smokepole.

I have a TC hawkin I rebarreled with a 1/28" twist barrel made by White back in the day, it will shoot every bit as tight of groups as my Remington ML.

Depending on how the flame channel is constructed, some hawkin style guns will shoot pellets very well. TC made a flintlock rifle called the Black Mountain Magnum that used 3, 50gr pellets... a flintlock!

One last thing, if you want to shoot roundball at elk, you have to use a .54 cal to be legal in Utah.

-DallanC


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

The .54 calibers are hard to come by anymore. I guess I'll stick with the inline for now, as I can probably draw a muzzleloader LE elk tag next year. Get me a few years under my belt then get a Hawken for deer later on


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishingkid (May 19, 2017)

I have a traditions strikerfire I purchased few years ago when I drew a Nevada muzzleloader tag. I practiced iron sights and tested loads 4-5 trips to the range had no problem hitting a mule deer at 125 yards no problems with the gun at all it has performed well easy to clean.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

nickpan said:


> Why scope do you have on it?
> 
> I really wish they had iron sites for it. Either way i think that's where I'm headed....but...
> 
> ...


I'm using a Vortex diamondback HP. It shoots great.

As for the Hawken, that is my favorite gun to shoot! I finished one from a T/C kit in high school. It shoots round balls and Buffalo bullets really well. I killed my first bull elk with it.

Later I shot a nice mule deer with it using pryodex and Barnes MZ saboted bullets. It's just not super fun to pack around. It's crazy heavy.


----------



## SamAustines (Jun 6, 2017)

hey! I use Remington Ultimate Muzzleloader 700 with an SWFA SS 10X42 tactical 30MM rifle scope. Remington is a great weapon manufacturer dating back from our four fathers. For me, I really appreciate aged companies and many of them are much more reliable. Well, my choice. You are the one to decide to have the final say. Good luck.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

So I went down and spent a couple hours looking and holding a bunch and the one that felt the best and in kept coming back to was the Optima V2. The Accura and Accura MR just didn't fit "right" and other brands were also not feeling well. So I may go with the Optima with the bonus of it being a little cheaper. Probably go with the Nitrided barrel version. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Fit is very important for accuracy. You will enjoy that muzzy. The optima v2 is a great one.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Yeah it was interesting to hold them all. Traditions and TC felt very small and light in my hands, almost too small and light. The Accura MR which I loved from just looking had a too large of grip that rolled my wrist too far forward. And I've never loved pistol grips and the Accura confirmed that again. 

I can get the Optima With the stainless barrel for $350 with a scope which is a great deal, but like the idea of the nitrided barrel so think I'll head in that direction. So hope to pick one up soon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

